# Firing specific cues on ETC Element Console with QLab



## Tapodhan (Nov 13, 2013)

Our school has a dance concert coming up in February.
To synchronize the start of each music cue and a programmed sequence of light cues we need to fire just the initiating light cue for each dance with QLab, but retain capability of firing some other cues during each dance directly from the Element Console.
a) is this possible?
b) if so, what pieces of hardware/software are recommended to enable my Mac to talk to the Midi input on the Element?
Thanks in advance for any advice on this.
Peter


----------



## JackMVHS (Nov 13, 2013)

This is completely possible! I just finished up writing an AppleScript to automate movie showings in our theater, using Quicktime for previews, DVD player for the movie, and a USB to MIDI adapter to send specific cues to the ETC Express light board.

Check out something like this for hardware:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/407703-REG/Hosa_Technology_USM_422_USB_to_MIDI_Cable.html

As far as software, I have not used Qlab, but it does support MIDI so it should all be able to be controlled from in Qlab. Here is their Wiki on MIDI control:
http://wiki.figure53.com/QLab+and+MIDI+Control

The only other thing to consult would be to look at your Element's manual to figure out the specific MIDI calls needed to execute cues. You can set it up to send specific cue numbers, and effectively it does the same thing as if someone was at the board and typed in "CUE 101", "GO". You can still have all the same functions and abilities on the board to alter things after the cue has been executed.


----------



## Tapodhan (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you Jack. Good info!


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes! This is very easy. You'll want to use MSC (Midi Show Control)

Get any MIDI output device. Connect Out from the MIDI device to the MIDI In of your Element
Go into the Show/Desk settings of your console
Enable MSC Receive
Give your board an MSC ID
Create all your lighting cues (I like to put each dance on a separate cue list)
In QLab, go into the settings and patch your MIDI output device into the MSC options (also select MSC)
Go into QLab and make a Group Cue. Change the Mode to "Fire All Children Simultaneously"
Put in your audio file into the group
For each lighting cue, create an MSC cue in QLab
For each MSC cue, select your MSC device, specify a Cue List, a Cue Number, and "Lighting GO" command
Now for each MSC cue, specify a "pre-wait" as the time in the song you want the cue to be executed. When you start the song, each lighting cue will begin counting down it's prewait time and then execute with pin-point accuracy.
BONUS: Because you specified the cue list and cue number rather than using the generic "GO", you can select the group, hit Cmd+T, and load the sound and lights to a specific point in the song!


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 17, 2013)

Drew Schmidt said:


> ...
> 5. Create all your lighting cues (I like to put each dance on a separate *cue list*)
> 10. For each MSC cue, select your MSC device, specify a *Cue List*, a Cue Number, and "Lighting GO" command
> 12. BONUS: Because you specified the *cue list* and cue number rather than using the generic "GO",
> ...


The ETC Element only has one GO button and allows only one cuelist. So how does that affect the above instructions? Should one simply omit the cuelist number or must it always be a specific value for the Element?


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes. 
Omit the Cue List and the board should assume "Current Cue List"
Omit Cue List and Cue Number and the board will essentially hit "GO"
I've also used this on other boards such as the Expression III which also has one cue list


----------



## Amiers (Nov 17, 2013)

You beat me to it Drew. Basically (Program Change 0) would be like hitting Go and go to the next cue in the list. I use this to cue my point cues after setting a hard (Program Change 10) cue. It can be used to block MLs, scroller position, Relay boxes and etc.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Nov 18, 2013)

Remember you will also need the MSC/MIDI enabled version of QLab. If it's for one show, you can get a rental educational license for pretty cheap. The Free version of QLab won't save your work.


----------



## sashapixie (Nov 18, 2013)

This may be helpful: http://www.etcconnect.com/docs/docs_downloads/manuals/Eos_Family_Show_Control_User_Guide_RevA.pdf.


----------



## Floobydust (Nov 21, 2013)

Maybe all you need is a DMX merger that can work with either HTP or LPT: http://sirs-e.com/shop/dmx-merger/dmx-signal-merger/


----------

